# Bug lors de l'ouverture d'une application



## brancard (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé 10 applications sur mon iPad. L'installation s'est déroulée sans soucis. Mais lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir une application, l'écran devient noir pendant 1 seconde, puis me ramène sur l'écran d'accueil. C'est pareil pour toutes les applications, et j'ai déjà essayé de reconnecter l'iPad à iTunes, mais sans résultat. 
Comment faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juin 2011)

Va voir à la page 186 de ton manuel pour des infos précises sur les diverses ré-initialisations de ton ipad.


----------



## brancard (27 Juin 2011)

Mais ça m'embête un peu de réinitialiser mon iPad, étant donné que j'y ai déjà mis un grand nombre de photos et de musiques.
Je pourrais peut-être aussi supprimer les applications, mais est-ce que le problème recommencera quand je retenterai une installation?


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juin 2011)

Ces photos et musiques que tu as sur ton ipad ne sont elles pas dans iphoto et itunes ?
Tu pourras donc si c'est le cas les récupérer.
Cette ré-initialisation te permettra de recommencer l'installation de tes applis:
Installation que je te conseille de faire une après l'autre et avec entre un essai pour vérifier si tel était le cas quelle est l'Appli qui provoque ce problème.


----------

